# XC 6.0 Rahmenschaden



## montyburns (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe hier an meinem nagelneuen XC 6.0 (~20 km) einen kapitalen Rahmenschaden. Wollte mal fragen, ob einer so was schon mal erlebt hat. 











Bin im Wald bergab vom Weg abgekommen und von einem Baumstumpf frontal gestoppt worden. Bin ein reiner Gelegenheits-Tourenfahrer, keinesfalls Bikepark, Downhill oder ähnliche waghalsige Dinge, 180cm groß und harmlose 75kg schwer. Mein Gelände ist der gemäßigte Aachener Wald. Dass bei einem Sturz das Rad beschädigt werden kann ist mir schon klar, aber dass der Rahmen so wegknickt, finde ich schon heftig. Vor allem ist am Laufrad und Federgabel überhaupt kein Schaden zu erkennen, die gesamte Energie ist vom Rahmen umgesetzt worden. Dummerweise ist der das teuerste Teil am Rad, und Canyon sagt, dass das durchaus normal so ist und selbst aus Kulanz kein Entgegenkommen bzgl. Austausch möglich ist. Tja, aus meinem heißersehnten XC 6.0 (was übrigens superschnell geliefert wurde) ist so wohl ein Totalverlust geworden.


----------



## Hupert (21. Januar 2007)

Das ist bitter, aber es wurde wohl schonmal erwähnt... wenn du nen Auto hast und keine Vollkasko, dieses gegen nen Baum lenkst und es dann kaputt ist, gehst du leer aus. Hoffentlich ist bei dir alles heil geblieben, sieht ja doch schon nach nem extremen Treffer aus

Der finanzielle Schaden würde sich wohl eindämmen lassen, wenn du die Komponenten einzeln versuchst an den Mann zu bringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (21. Januar 2007)

Alter Schwede...

Da sind wohl ein Paar unglückliche Faktoren zusammengekommen. Dem Schadensbild nach zu urteilen bist du per Vollbremsung und mit dem Hintern überm Hinterrad eingeschlagen, richtig?


----------



## cisco (21. Januar 2007)

Na ich weiß nicht, ob man das nicht doch aus Kulanz tauschen sollte.
Ich fahre selbst Marthons und Ähnliches und hatte auch schon ein paar heftige Abflüge...aber so was habe ich Deiner Beschreibung nach noch nicht gesehen.
Ich würde die Antwort von Canyon nicht akzeptieren und das Rad von einem Sachverständigen (TÜV) prüfen lassen.
Ich würde einen Materialfehler nicht ausschliessen.


----------



## Markus23 (21. Januar 2007)

Mein Beileid 
Neuer Rahmen würde mit knapp 1000 Euro wirklich etwas teuer werden. In dem Katalog steht aber das bei dem Rahmen der Luftdämpfer inkl. wäre und auch der Steuersatz und die hättest Du ja wie teuer käme denn dan der Rahmen ?


----------



## coffeeracer (21. Januar 2007)

Das aber nur der Rahmen Schaden genommen hat, und das gleich an drei Stellen, ist aber schon etwas verwunderlich. Sind die Rohre bei den 2007er Modellen noch dünner geworden

Kannst nur hoffen, daß Canyon Dir ein gutes Angebot für einen Ersatzrahmen macht. Oder Du holst Dir einen stabileren Rahmen und baust die Parts um.

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## Sticktogether (21. Januar 2007)

Mein Beileid!!! 
Wie schnell warst Du den ungefähr beim Einschlag!?


----------



## Hupert (21. Januar 2007)

coffeeracer schrieb:


> Das aber nur der Rahmen Schaden genommen hat, und das gleich an drei Stellen, ist aber schon etwas verwunderlich.
> 
> Gruß
> coffeeracer



nein ist es nicht, da das Unterrohr eigentlich nur für eine Belastung auf Zug ausgelegt ist, wird es wohl bei nem Einschlag dieser Art oder Druckbelastung zuerst den Löffel gereicht haben... der Rest kommt dann einfach nach!


----------



## Pumabert (21. Januar 2007)

Puh, das sieht übel aus - jetzt weiss ich wie mein XC6.0 aussieht wenn es putt ist.  Spass beiseite, hoffe du bist heil geblieben - das materielle lässt sich ersetzen. Mich wundert es aber auch, dass es das Rad zusammenstaucht als wäre es aus Konservenblech ... War das ein offizielles Statement, das du von Canyon bekommen hast?


----------



## montyburns (21. Januar 2007)

Die Einschlaggeschwindigkeit kann ich nicht genau angeben, hatte noch keinen Tacho montiert, schätze aber mal was im Bereich von 25 - 30 km/h. Ich bin zwar Ingenieur, aber leider der falschen Fachrichtung, so dass ich materialtechnisch kein Gutachten abgeben kann. Definitiv ist nur, dass durch diesen Vorfall mein Vertrauen in Alurahmen empfindlich gelitten hat. Canyon hat mir übrigens ein Angebot für einen Ersatzrahmen ohne Dämpfer gemacht, ohne Preise zu nennen kann ich aber sagen, dass es sich lohnen würde, den Rahmenkit regulär mitzubestellen und den Dämpfer dann zu verkaufen. Montagekosten wären auch noch dazu gekommen, zu allem Übel wäre der Ersatzrahmen auch erst Ende April verfügbar. 

BTW: Ich bin übrigens glimpflich mit blauen Flecken und rotem Rücken davon gekommen


----------



## Raoul Duke (21. Januar 2007)

Erstmal mein Beileid,
das ist ja richtig bitter. Vor allem nach so kurzer Fahrzeit. Der neue Rahmen muss ja aber vielleicht nicht unbedingt von Canyon sein. Der günstige Preis kommt bei Canyon ja durch das Gesamtpaket zustande. Einzeln bekommt man Rahmen woanders billiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffer (21. Januar 2007)

Uih... Das ist aber echt heftig... Ist die Felge etwa zu stabil für den Rahmen, hätte jetzt auch eher getippt, dass Felge und Gabel zumindest mal eine Beschädigung haben.

Wobei die felge zumindest einen Schlag haben sollte und die Gabel nicht einen weg hat, ist auch fraglich, obwohl sie optisch nicht beschädigt aussehen.


----------



## Yossarian (21. Januar 2007)

Tja, je länger die Gabel, desto länger der Hebelarm. Bei Schlägen von vorne, also fast 90° zur Gabel ist so ein MTB nicht wirklich stabil.


----------



## coffeeracer (21. Januar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> nein ist es nicht, da das Unterrohr eigentlich nur für eine Belastung auf Zug ausgelegt ist, wird es wohl bei nem Einschlag dieser Art oder Druckbelastung zuerst den Löffel gereicht haben... der Rest kommt dann einfach nach!



Was mich stutzig macht ist, daß NUR der Rahmen etwas abbekommen hat!
Die Speichen sind auch für eine Belastung auf Zug ausgelegt.
Hätte der Vorderreifen einen ordentlichen Achter würde es besser zum Gesamtbild passen.


----------



## bertrueger (21. Januar 2007)

Puuhhh.... das ist saubitter! Mein Beileid.
Bei 25 bis 30 km/h hätte es jedoch die meisten Rahmen zerlegt... Canyon könnte sich aber so kulant zeigen und dir einen Rahmen ohne Dämfer und Steuersatz zu einem vernünftigen Preis anbieten.

Gruß

Bert


----------



## Didi123 (21. Januar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> ...Mich wundert es aber auch, dass es das Rad zusammenstaucht als wäre es aus Konservenblech ...



Was glaubst Du denn wie dick die Rohre sind?
Wenn man's drauf anlegt, kann man - behaupte ich jetzt mal ohne es probiert zu haben - mit dem Daumen eine Beule ins Unterrohr drücken, wenn man nicht ein totaler Hänfling ist.
Also bei mehr als 20 Sachen frontal gegen den Baum - was erwartet ihr denn...??


----------



## Yossarian (21. Januar 2007)

coffeeracer schrieb:


> Was mich stutzig macht ist, daß NUR der Rahmen etwas abbekommen hat!
> Die Speichen sind auch für eine Belastung auf Zug ausgelegt.
> Hätte der Vorderreifen einen ordentlichen Achter würde es besser zum Gesamtbild passen.



Das ist doch logisch.
Die Räder sind dafür ausgelegt, Schläge aufzunehmen und da ist die Richtung egal. 
Aber nicht für den Rahmen. Durch den Hebelarm der langen Gabel ergibt sich ein Moment, das für die dünnen Röhrchen zuviel ist. Schläge in Gabelrichtung kann der Rahmen ab, zumal da auch der Dämpfer wirkt, aber nicht im rechten Winkel dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sticktogether (21. Januar 2007)

Also bei einem Einschlag bei ca. 25 Km/h und mit dem Hintern überm Hinterrad, hat sich das Gewicht direkt ins Tretlager verlagert. Die Kraft die eingewirkt hat, war viel höher als Dein Körpergewicht (hab leider die Formel vergessen)  . Durch den ungünstigen Winkel hat das unterer Rohr wohl die meiste Kraft absorbieren müssen und konnte nur aufgeben. 

Klingt wahrscheinlich doof aber bei einem starren Stahlrahmen hätten deine Bänder eventuell nachgegeben und das währe schlechter für Dich ausgegangen.

Würde mich aber auch tierisch Ärgern!!! Wie gesagt mein Beileid!!!


----------



## Chestertony (21. Januar 2007)

montyburns schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Canyon sagt, dass das durchaus normal so ist und selbst aus Kulanz kein Entgegenkommen bzgl. Austausch möglich ist. Tja, aus meinem heißersehnten XC 6.0 (was übrigens superschnell geliefert wurde) ist so wohl ein Totalverlust geworden.



Melde dich doch morgen mal bei Michael Staab.( [email protected]) Denke Canyon wird überlegen wie sie dir irgendwie entgegenkommen - auch wenn es nicht denen Ihre Schuld ist. Kann verstehen dass dich das so richtig frustet - zumal das Rad ja ansonsten nagelneu ist. Vielleicht können die ja mal den entfruster einschalten!


----------



## Yossarian (21. Januar 2007)

Sticktogether schrieb:


> Also bei einem Einschlag bei ca. 25 Km/h und mit dem Hintern überm Hinterrad, hat sich das Gewicht direkt ins Tretlager verlagert. Die Kraft die eingewirkt hat, war viel höher als Dein Körpergewicht (hab leider die Formel vergessen)  . Durch den ungünstigen Winkel hat das unterer Rohr wohl die meiste Kraft absorbieren müssen und konnte nur aufgeben.



Quatsch.
Mit dem Tretlager hat der Schaden rein gar nichts zu tun.
Die Krafteinleitung erfolgt übers Vorderrad und ließe sich mir F=m x a berechnen.
Wobei a in erster Linie von der Federwirkung des Rades abhängt und nicht ohne weiteres zu ermitteln sein dürfte.
Die eingeleitete Kraft ergibt ein Moment (Hebelarm=Gabellänge), das auf den Rahmen wirkt.


----------



## Pumabert (21. Januar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Was glaubst Du denn wie dick die Rohre sind?
> Wenn man's drauf anlegt, kann man - behaupte ich jetzt mal ohne es probiert zu haben - mit dem Daumen eine Beule ins Unterrohr drücken, wenn man nicht ein totaler Hänfling ist.
> Also bei mehr als 20 Sachen frontal gegen den Baum - was erwartet ihr denn...??



Ich habe hier im Keller noch ein 15 Jahre altes Giant, mit dem ist mir etwas ähnliches passiert, da hat aber nur die !starre Gabel und die Felge das zeitliche gesegnet, das Rad fährt heute noch. Das Giant wiegt aber auch ca. 14kg, ich denke mit den Abstrichen müssen wir leben, wenn wir Leichtbau wollen.


----------



## montyburns (21. Januar 2007)

Chestertony schrieb:


> Melde dich doch morgen mal bei Michael Staab.( [email protected]) Denke Canyon wird überlegen wie sie dir irgendwie entgegenkommen - auch wenn es nicht denen Ihre Schuld ist. Kann verstehen dass dich das so richtig frustet - zumal das Rad ja ansonsten nagelneu ist. Vielleicht können die ja mal den entfruster einschalten!



Ich weiß nicht, ob mstaab da was reißen kann. Momentan ist das für mich allerdings schon enttäuschend, dass es von Canyon bislang keine kulante Lösung gibt, denn ein Ersatzrahmen ohne Dämpfer, der teurer ist als der reguläre Rahmenkit abzüglich Marktpreis für den Dämpfer, ist nicht wirklich ein interessantes Angebot. Abgesehen davon sind hier ja einige sogar der Meinung, den Rahmen sollte man evtl. mal genauer bzgl. Fertigungsmängel o.Ä. begutachten lassen. Vermute aber mal, dass das eh nichts bringen würde, da ein Gutachten mit Sicherheit auch nicht billig ist. Das ist aber eigentlich ein separates Thema, ob es vielleicht mit dem '07er Rahmen ein generelles Problem gibt. Die nächsten Monate werden da hier im Forum sicherlich Aufklärung bringen. Ein Ersatzrahmen wäre außerdem ja erst Ende April verfügbar (warum auch immer). Hier kommt eben der Nachteil zum Tragen, dass man beim Versandhändler eben unter Umständen den günstigen Preis durch eingeschränkten Service erkauft.
Ich denke, dass es fast das Beste und Günstigste wäre, einen anderen (und stabileren) Rahmen zu kaufen und die alten Komponenten da zu verwursten.


----------



## Hupert (21. Januar 2007)

montyburns schrieb:


> denn ein Ersatzrahmen ohne Dämpfer, der teurer ist als der reguläre Rahmenkit abzüglich Marktpreis für den Dämpfer,



Der "Marktpreis" des Dämpfers dürfte Canyon reichlich wenig bis garnicht interessieren.


----------



## 2stpsfwd (21. Januar 2007)

*Mein Beileid*
also wie es den Rahmen geschrottet hat is ganzschön Derb!
Allerdings glaube Ich das man bei unglücklichen Stürzen jeden Rahmen klein bekommt ... in deinem fall hattest du gut beschleunigte 75KG und einen halben Meter Gabel als Hebel --- das sind, auch wenn man sich für eher Leicht hält enorme Momente die auf das Steuerrohr einwirken
und dafür is das XC warscheinlich nicht ausgelegt (Keine Gussets, auf geringes Gewicht optimierte Wandstärken)

hauptsache dir selber ist nichts schlimmeres Passiert - gebrochener Rahmen is besser als gebrochenes Gebein!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Januar 2007)

Nix neues. Gabs hier schon mal aus nem ausländischem Forum. Ist halt ein leichtbaurahmen. Schade aber dennoch. Aber mal überlegen: Mit 30 km/h in ein solides Stück reingefahren..


----------



## Hupert (21. Januar 2007)

Das XC hat aber Gussets... und genau dahinter ist das Unterrohr eingeknickt.


----------



## exto (21. Januar 2007)

Was stellst du dir denn unter nem stabileren Rahmen vor? Das zur Zeit stabilste im Bereich High-End Rahmen dürfte wohl von Nicolai kommen. Obwohl du schon da (etwa beim vergleichbaren Helius CC) mit nem guten Mehrgewicht rechnen musst, wage ich mal zu behaupten, dass auch damit Feierabend bei so nem Crash gewesen wäre.

Ehrlich, ich kann allen Frust dieser Welt verstehen, wenn man sein Traumbike nach 20 Kilometern versemmelt, aber Shit happens. All die Leute die jetzt (wie eigentlich immer bei so ner Sache) nach Kulanz oder Sonderkonditionen rufen, sollten mal ihren Sinn für die Realität überprüfen.

Ist ja schön, wenn die Sympathie für eine Marke so sehr ausgeprägt ist - das wird auch die Firma Canyon freuen - dass man geneigt ist,den betreffenden Hersteller für ein barmherziges Institut zur Seelenpflege gestürzter Biker zu halten. In der Regel handelt es sich aber um ein Unternehmen, das seine Mitarbeiter und Inhaber ernähren muss. Nicht zuletzt lebt gerade eine Firma wie Canyon davon, preisgünstige Bikes an Leute zu verkaufen, die normalerweise an den Bäumen vorbei fahren. (Tut mir leid, wenn das jetzt sarkastisch klang)

Ein Bike ist ein Verschleißteil !!!! (Auch wenn man in diesem Fall von vorzeitigem Verschleiß reden kann)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2007)

Bin mal mit meinem alten Staiger Sprinter anno dunnemals mit ca 20 in einen Schneehaufen gefahren, das radl sah danach genauso aus, nur die Gabel war auch krumm. Soweit zu den achso stabilen Stahlrahmen. 
Wenn man gegen Bäume fährt wird wohl auch ein Torque nicht reichen.
Ist zwar traurig, aber sei froh daß dir nix passiert ist. 
Komplett wie es ist bei der Bucht versteigern - oder ein gebrauchtes XC für billig kaufen und alles umbauen und verkaufen (Bastelei).


----------



## AmmuNation (21. Januar 2007)

Scheissâ¬, scheissâ¬, scheissâ¬! Mir tuts weh wenn ich diese Bilder betrachte! Ah! Derb!

Groooosses Beileid - ich fahre das selbe Teil und ich will garnicht wissen was mit mir gehen wÃ¼rde wenn mein XC6.0 so aussehen wÃ¼rde.

Leider kannst du seitens Canyon nicht einen neuen Rahmen erwarten, da du selber verschuldet gegen den Baum gefahren bist. Die Gabel wirkt da enorm aufs Unterrohr und via Steuerrohr wird das Oberrohr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. An dem Rahmen tut sich nix mehr. Vielleicht zeigt sich Canyon aber so kulant und gibt dir noch etwas mehr Rabatt auf den nackten Rahmen o.Ã¤... musst halt ein bisschen verhandeln. Unmenschen sind die Canyon Mitarbeiter nicht, aber Geschenkt darfst du glaub ich nun nicht erwarten.

Sei froh ist dir nix passiert, so wie die Bilder aussehen hÃ¤ttest du eine lÃ¤ngere bekanntschaft mit einem Krankenbett machen kÃ¶nnen.

Canyon bietet 5 Jahre (richtig so?) Garantie auf ihre Rahmen. Wenn du damit also CC betreibst und nicht gegen irgendwelche festen GegenstÃ¤nde fÃ¤hrst, wird der Rahmen bestimmt halten.

Zum GlÃ¼ck sind die 2007er Rahmen nicht anders als die alten und die halten auch alle. RahmenbrÃ¼che und solche brutalen "Knautschzonen" sind glÃ¼cklicherweise sehr, sehr selten.

Das ist die einzige Beruhigung, die ich mir nun zusprechen kann - habe nun richtig Angst davor mein Canyon auszufÃ¼hren 

Nochmal Beileid, schade um das neue Material, leider warst du nun der Betroffene... aber leider auch selber schuld.


----------



## Hupert (21. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> All die Leute die jetzt (wie eigentlich immer bei so ner Sache) nach Kulanz oder Sonderkonditionen rufen, sollten mal ihren Sinn für die Realität überprüfen.


 


> Ist ja schön, wenn die Sympathie für eine Marke so sehr ausgeprägt ist


Für meinen Geschmack schon fast krankhaft und ich frag mich immernoch warum das so ist. Die meisten User hier werden exakt einen Mitarbeiter der Firma Canyon persönlich kennen und zwar den welcher ihre Bestellung am Fon entgegengenommen hat.



> In der Regel handelt es sich aber um ein Unternehmen, das seine Mitarbeiter und Inhaber ernähren muss. Nicht zuletzt lebt gerade eine Firma wie Canyon davon, preisgünstige Bikes an Leute zu verkaufen, die normalerweise an den Bäumen vorbei fahren. (Tut mir leid, wenn das jetzt sarkastisch klang)


 Sag´s ruhig mal...



> Ein Bike ist ein Verschleißteil !!!! (Auch wenn man in diesem Fall von vorzeitigem Verschleiß reden kann)


Von vorzeitigem selbstverschuldetem Verschleiss... (auch wenn das jetzt sarkastisch klingt)


----------



## Hupert (21. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Leider kannst du seitens Canyon nicht einen neuen Rahmen erwarten, da du selber verschuldet gegen den Baum gefahren bist. Die Gabel wirkt da enorm aufs Unterrohr und via Steuerrohr wird das Oberrohr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. An dem Rahmen tut sich nix mehr. Vielleicht zeigt sich Canyon aber so kulant und gibt dir noch etwas mehr Rabatt auf den nackten Rahmen o.ä... musst halt ein bisschen verhandeln. Unmenschen sind die Canyon Mitarbeiter nicht, aber Geschenkt darfst du glaub ich nun nicht erwarten.



Du Experte... du erzählst hier einen Bockmist. Denkst du echt in Koblenz steht nen Basar oder was? Die Preise sind so knallhart durchkalkuliert damit Leute wie du ein Rad fahren können, dessen Ausstattung bei jedem anderen Hersteller nen 1000ér mehr gekostet hätte... da wird nicht geduckelt gemauschelt oder rumverhandelt.


----------



## Seiffer (21. Januar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Du Experte... du erzählst hier einen Bockmist. Denkst du echt in Koblenz steht nen Basar oder was? Die Preise sind so knallhart durchkalkuliert damit Leute wie du ein Rad fahren können, dessen Ausstattung bei jedem anderen Hersteller nen 1000ér mehr gekostet hätte... da wird nicht geduckelt gemauschelt oder rumverhandelt.



Jepp, deshalb hab ich auch gar nicht versucht über den Preis zu verhandeln. Das wäre einfach fern jeder Realität gewesen.


----------



## AmmuNation (21. Januar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Du Experte... du erzÃ¤hlst hier einen Bockmist. Denkst du echt in Koblenz steht nen Basar oder was? Die Preise sind so knallhart durchkalkuliert damit Leute wie du ein Rad fahren kÃ¶nnen, dessen Ausstattung bei jedem anderen Hersteller nen 1000Ã©r mehr gekostet hÃ¤tte... da wird nicht geduckelt gemauschelt oder rumverhandelt.



Von einem Bazar redet niemand und dass die Preise knallhart durchkalkuliert sind ist mir auch klar. Doch Preis/Leistung von einem aufgebauten XC und einem nackten Rahmen ist schon etwas krass - daher denke ich mal, liesse sich am Rahmenpreis was schrauben, ohne rote Zahlen zu schreiben.

Bestes Beispiel GC Rahmen und billigstes GC Modell.. 100â¬ Unterschied und schon ziemlich gute Parts.


----------



## Hupert (21. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Von einem Bazar redet niemand und dass die Preise knallhart durchkalkuliert sind ist mir auch klar. Doch Preis/Leistung von einem aufgebauten XC und einem nackten Rahmen ist schon etwas krass - daher denke ich mal, liesse sich am Rahmenpreis was schrauben, ohne rote Zahlen zu schreiben.
> 
> Bestes Beispiel GC Rahmen und billigstes GC Modell.. 100 Unterschied und schon ziemlich gute Parts.



Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden das das GC Rahmenset eloxiert (oder für dich ADONISiert) ist und das billigste GC lackiert, was dann zwar immer noch nicht den exorbitanten Preis des Frames rechtfertigt... Aber Canyon will nunmal Kompletträder verkaufen und keine Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. Januar 2007)

Ne Frage:

Nehmen wir an, man würd in sowas mit 30 reinfahren: Wär dann auch der Rahmen futsch und die Gabel heil?


----------



## Hupert (21. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Ne Frage:
> 
> Nehmen wir an, man würd in sowas mit 30 reinfahren: Wär dann auch der Rahmen futsch und die Gabel heil?



Wenn du das tun würdest auf jeden Fall, was soll bei dir auch sonst noch relevanten Schaden nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert-XC (21. Januar 2007)

wer hier nach nem neuen Rahmen auf Kulanz schreit hat jeden Realitätssinn verloren... - evtl. gibts paar Prozente aber das wars!


----------



## Yossarian (21. Januar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Wenn du das tun würdest auf jeden Fall, was soll bei dir auch sonst noch relevanten Schaden nehmen?


----------



## Felix0815 (22. Januar 2007)

Mein "Rad-von-der-Stange-Versand-Händler" hat mir bei einem ähnlichen Defekt wenigstens den Hauptrahmen erneuert und Schwinge/Wippe/Dämpfer umgebaut. Wäre ja in diesem Fall durchaus auch möglich.

Ich finds schade, daß Canyon noch nicht mal bereit ist, einen einzelnen Hauprtrahmen rauszurücken und nur ein komplettes Rahmenset zum Katalogpreis "auf Kulanz" anbietet. Find ich schon sehr schwach.


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, man würd in sowas mit 30 reinfahren: Wär dann auch der Rahmen futsch und die Gabel heil?
> 
> http://my.opera.com/nolah/homes/albums/7646/Graben.JPG


Kann sein, dass dem Bike gar nichts passiert: dann, wenn du nämlich sofort über den Lenker fliegst und somit nur wenig Kraft auf's Bike einwirkt.


----------



## Yossarian (22. Januar 2007)

Keine Angst, bei der Art von Stunts, wie sie alpha macht, kann rein gar nichts passieren.


----------



## Hupert (22. Januar 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Keine Angst, bei der Art von Stunts, wie sie alpha macht, kann rein gar nichts passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Januar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass dem Bike gar nichts passiert: dann, wenn du nämlich sofort über den Lenker fliegst und somit nur wenig Kraft auf's Bike einwirkt.



Danke. Sinnvolles posting. Was bin ich froh, dass unnötige Beiträge von den nervigsten Usern gefiltert werden, damit was brauchbares rüberkommt.

Also, so wie dann der Fall vom Stammposter war, kam wohl fatalerweise noch das von ihm eingesetzte Körpergewicht dazu?


----------



## Hupert (22. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Danke. Sinnvolles posting. Was bin ich froh, dass unnötige Beiträge von den nervigsten Usern gefiltert werden, damit was brauchbares rüberkommt.



Ich weiß das du mitliest, daß macht die ganze Sache ja so wahnsinnig amüsant. Weil deine Neugier einfach keine Ruhe gibt bis du dir meine Post´s genüsslich und in voller Länge reingezogen hast. Stehst du eigentlich auch auf so Erniedrigungsspielchen?

Mal ne Frage an die Anderen: Wenn ich da runterdrope (ohne viel Anlauf) kann es dann passieren, das ich mir, oder gar mein Bike sich weh tut? Immerhin haben die da unten ja ne echt amtliche Rasenfläche hingepflanzt!


----------



## Niederbayer (22. Januar 2007)

Zitat aus einem e-mail von Lutz Scheffer:

_In Punkto Wandstärken, ist das Nerve es auf die Erreichung eines maximalen STW Wertes ausgelegt. Alle internen und externen hohen Testanforderungen bezüglich der Sprunglastfestigkeit, Bremslastfestigkeit und Wiegetrittfestigkeit werden selbstverständlich voll erfüllt. Da wir mit dem Nerve ES im Allgemeinen eine äußerst gute Erfahrung in der Praxis besitzen (Wandstärken und Rohrdurchmesser werden mittlerweile seit 4 Jahren bei analogen Modellen eingesetzt)sehen wir keine überdurchschnittliche reduzierte Beulfestigkeit im vergleich zu den gängigen Mittbewerbern (welche wir selbstverständlich im Rahmen der Konkurrenz Analyse auch auf unseren Prüfstand testen). Spezielle Impakt-tests welche wir seit neustem zusätzlich Durchführen bestätigen diesen Sachverhalt. Diese Impakt-tests sind im Rahmen der Carbonbikes besonderst wichtig da ein Schaden bei Carbon äußerlich nicht immer anzusehen sind. Bei Alubikes tritt bei einem Impakt immer eine Beule auf, welche natürlich je nach Wandstärke und Energieeinbringung in der Größe variiert. Aber selbst unsere Scanduim-Hardtail-Rahmen welche nochmals eine um 25% reduzierte Wandstärke aufwiesen, waren in der Praxis ausreichend Beulresistent (mittlerweile abgelöst durch die Carbon-Hardtails). Ein hartes Einschlagen der Bremsgriffe im Falle eines Sturzes kann wie bei allen anderen Herstellern auch eine Beule im Oberohr provozieren. Im Falle des Nerve ES touchiert der Bremshebel durch das extra heruntergesetzte Oberrohr nicht mehr. Die " Zu-Staub-Fall Theorie" stütze ich nicht bei Belastungen welche aus Fahrdynamischer Sicht gefährlich sind. Bei extram harten Sprüngen oder Bremsungen (in einer Unfall-Situation)  sollten sich ganz definierte Rahmenbereiche verformen welche zuverlässig gewährleisten das die Energie absorbiert wird und so ein z.B. gefährlicher Steuerohrabriss verhindern wird. Im "normalen Testzyklus" ohne die Einbringung von Impaktereignissen stimme ich Ihnen zu. Unsere Rahmen werden darauf hin auch optimiert: d.H.: wir lassen nach bestandenem Testzyklus den Rahmen weiter auf dem Prüfstand  laufen und beobachten dabei nach dreifacher bis vierfacher Laufzeit ein gleichmäßiges "Versagen" an allen Ecken und Enden des Rahmens._

Zitat Ende

Canyon hat seine Hausaufgabe gemacht.
Also ein typischer Fall von Pech gehabt. 
Ich würde es allerdings auch sehr begrüßen in einem solchen Fall einzelne Rahmenteile kaufen zu können.

Gruß,
der Niederbayer


----------



## mr.ill (22. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> . All die Leute die jetzt (wie eigentlich immer bei so ner Sache) nach Kulanz oder Sonderkonditionen rufen, sollten mal ihren Sinn für die Realität überprüfen.
> 
> Ist ja schön, wenn die Sympathie für eine Marke so sehr ausgeprägt ist - das wird auch die Firma Canyon freuen - dass man geneigt ist,den betreffenden Hersteller für ein barmherziges Institut zur Seelenpflege gestürzter Biker zu halten.



   

vermutlich wollen manche leute auch ein neues auto vom händler wenn sie ihres 20km nach neukauf gegen den baum fahren 

ist zwar a traurige geschichte und schad ums radl aber wenns es aus eigenverschulden schrottest must auch selber dafür aufkommen.


----------



## montyburns (22. Januar 2007)

Da ja doch schon einige Beiträge gekommen sind und der Zusammenhang vielleicht nicht mehr so ganz einfach abzuleiten ist, will ich noch mal meine eigene Meinung einbringen.
1. Dass man besser nicht vor Baumstümpfe fährt, braucht mir niemand mehr zu erklären, ich denke dass habe ich auf jeden Fall gelernt.
2. Ich erwarte von Canyon überhaupt keine "Vollkasko-Leistung", das Beispiel mit der Autoversicherung passt sehr gut, auch dass es ja scheinbar Crashtests gibt und Rahmen gezielt darauf abgestimmt werden, intelligent Energie umzusetzen finde ich grundsätzlich auch sehr gut.
Schade ist eben einfach die Sache, dass eine Reparatur jetzt so kostenintensiv im Vergleich zum Anschaffungspreis ist. Und beim Auto würde ich auch vom (Vertrags-)Händler erwarten, dass nicht jeder Schaden sofort zu einem wirtschaftlichen Totalverlust führt, sondern mittels Reparatur/Austausch nur der beschädigten Teile zu einem angemessen Preis zu beheben ist. Und da hat der Autohändler auch ein Interesse daran, mich als Kunden an ihn zu binden, dass muss man auch mal sagen.
Aber gut, ich habe die Bilder nicht reingestellt, um Canyon irgendwie unter Druck zu setzen, bei der Gelegenheit kann ich übrigens erwähnen, dass ich nie ewig in der Telefon-Warteschlange gehangen habe und dass die Mitarbeiter mit denen ich gesprochen / gemailt habe immer sehr nett und freundlich gewesen sind.

Wie dem auch sei, der Unfall war einfach überflüssig, kann mich dafür in den A.... beißen. Ich wünsche euch eine bessere Fahrt und muss jetzt eben sehen, wie ich den Bock wieder fit bekomme...


----------



## tschobi (22. Januar 2007)

Da machst du garnichts. 


> Mein "Rad-von-der-Stange-Versand-Händler" hat mir bei einem ähnlichen Defekt wenigstens den Hauptrahmen erneuert und Schwinge/Wippe/Dämpfer umgebaut. Wäre ja in diesem Fall durchaus auch möglich.
> 
> Ich finds schade, daß Canyon noch nicht mal bereit ist, einen einzelnen Hauprtrahmen rauszurücken und nur ein komplettes Rahmenset zum Katalogpreis "auf Kulanz" anbietet. Find ich schon sehr schwach.


Kenne übrigens auch einen FAll im Bekanntenkreis der Seinen gebrochen Rahmen nach 80km ersetzt bekommen hat(ebenfalls großer Versender). Der hat sich bei einem Drop so richtig gewickelt und da ist das Steuerrohr angerissen. Das ist aber nicht die Regel, denn es liegt hier auf jeden Fall Eigenverschulden vor. Kannst nur hoffen, das sie genauso kulant sind wie bei ihm, obwohl es bei dir ja noch schlimmer ist. Also ich glaube das gibt nichts 

Heiße Geschichte bei dir: 
1.Möglichkeit: neuer Rahmen von canyon mit Prozenten(machen die wahrschienlich nicht)
2.Möglichkeit: neuer Rahmen vom Anderen Hersteller, sind oft einiges günstiger.(naja)
3.Möglichkeit: Komplett neues bike kaufen und Teile verscherbeln(my favorite)!!! (Meiner Meinung kommst du damit am besten weg. Wenn du alle parts verscherbelst kommt schon einiges zusammen, glaub mir... 

viel glück, oder besser gesagt : viel Erfolg!


----------



## waldfrucht (22. Januar 2007)

Hier von 2007 Rahmen Problemen zu sprechen find ich doch schon ein wenig gewagt.
Beim Einschlag mit 20-30km/h gerade in einen Stumpf hätte das auch viele andere Rahmen nicht überstanden.
Ist halt die enorme Hebelwirkung der Gabel. Zum Glück ist dir nichts "schlimmeres" passiert da der Rahmen wohl einiges geschluckt hat.
Zum Ersatzrahmen usw. will ich mich hier nicht äußern. Wie schon gesagt nur die Komplettbikes sind bei Canyon günstig.


----------



## Augus1328 (22. Januar 2007)

Man kann`s auch niemandem recht machen...

Vor zig Jahren war bei solchen Sachen meist die Gabel, die Felge u. der Rahmen kaputt. Jetzt muß meist nur noch der Rahmen ersetzt werden. Eigentlich sollte man froh sein, daß solche Fahrfehler nur noch mit Rahmenbruch bestraft werden.  

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Sado-Uwe (22. Januar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Ich weiß das du mitliest, daß macht die ganze Sache ja so wahnsinnig amüsant. Weil deine Neugier einfach keine Ruhe gibt bis du dir meine Post´s genüsslich und in voller Länge reingezogen hast. Stehst du eigentlich auch auf so Erniedrigungsspielchen?
> 
> Mal ne Frage an die Anderen: Wenn ich da runterdrope (ohne viel Anlauf) kann es dann passieren, das ich mir, oder gar mein Bike sich weh tut? Immerhin haben die da unten ja ne echt amtliche Rasenfläche hingepflanzt!



Da darfst Du gar nicht runterfahren. Siehst du denn das Schild auf dem Rasen nicht ?  "Rasen betreten verboten !"  

Wenn Du das trotzdem machst, hätte ich da gerne ein Foto von  


Tschüß 

   Sado-Uwe


----------



## balticnor (22. Januar 2007)

Ich denke das badarf alles keiner Frage.

Natürlich muss Canyon den Rahmen ersetzen. Für Rahmenbruch gibt es doch 5 Jahre Garantie oder so.

Und das was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist Sorry aber irgenwie cool....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (22. Januar 2007)

hi,

denke nicht das canyon einen rahmen ersetzen muss, fakt ist das es leider ein fahrfehler bzw. unfall war.

diesen thread zu eröffnen (nur) um druck auszuüben, wie du geschrieben hast, ist denke ich eine bedenkliche reaktion auf die antwort von canyon...

meiner meinung nach, freu dich das dir nichts schlimmeres passiert ist, kauf dir einen neuen rahmen bei Ebay oder im Bikemarkt oder doch bei canyon und gut ist........


----------



## Hupert (22. Januar 2007)

thto schrieb:


> diesen thread zu eröffnen (nur) um druck auszuüben, wie du geschrieben hast, ist denke ich eine bedenkliche reaktion auf die antwort von canyon...



Gut erkannt, um nichts anderes geht´s hier, was uns wiederum irgendwann damit entlohnt wird das das Support Forum vielleicht wegfällt. Wär ja nicht das erste Mal, daß es Stress gibt...


----------



## CTD (22. Januar 2007)

ich hätte den rahmen einfach mal an canyon geschickt, um ihn inspizieren zu lassen. ich denk mir nämlich, dass du beim aufprall sicher keine 30 sachen mehr drauf hattest, sonst wäre auch bei dir das eine oder andere gebrochen. mit dem posting druck erzeugen zu wollen , halte ich für schwachsinn. druck erzeugt noch immer gegendruck.


----------



## illu622 (22. Januar 2007)

Evtl. könnte man es noch als WXC verkaufen?  

Sei froh, dass nicht mehr passiert ist!


----------



## stick007 (22. Januar 2007)

balticnor schrieb:


> Ich denke das badarf alles keiner Frage.
> 
> Natürlich muss Canyon den Rahmen ersetzen. Für Rahmenbruch gibt es doch 5 Jahre Garantie oder so.
> 
> ....



Dann werde ich mal in 3 Jahren meinen Rahmen mit dem Hammer kaputt schlagen und einschicken. Ich bekomm ich einen neuen Rahmen, sind ja 5 Jahre Garantie drauf.


----------



## montyburns (22. Januar 2007)

thto schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> meiner meinung nach, freu dich das dir nichts schlimmeres passiert ist, kauf dir einen neuen rahmen bei Ebay oder im Bikemarkt oder doch bei canyon und gut ist........



So was in der Art habe ich ja auch vor, sehe die Sache ja realistisch. Bin außerdem auch in erster Linie froh, dass ich mir keine schweren Verletzungen zugezogen habe.



thto schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> diesen thread zu eröffnen (nur) um druck auszuüben, wie du geschrieben hast, ist denke ich eine bedenkliche reaktion auf die antwort von canyon...



Bei der Gelegenheit: Es scheint üblich zu sein irgendwas zu posten ohne den Text vorher gelesen zu haben. Und dabei ist es nicht verboten, auch mal eine Seite zurück zu blättern. Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich die Bilder NICHT reingestellt habe, um Canyon unter Druck zu setzen. In erster Linie interessiert mich, ob jemand so was auch schon erlebt hat und wie ihr prinzipiell die Sache einschätzt. Von irgendwelchen konkreten Forderungen meinerseits war übrigens auch nie die Rede.


----------



## thto (22. Januar 2007)

muss zu meiner schande eingestehen, dass ich auf seite 2 deine antwort falsch interpretiert habe....


----------



## Niederbayer (22. Januar 2007)

guckst Du ES9 aus einem früheren Beitrag


----------



## cos75 (22. Januar 2007)

Und ich dachte das ist jetzt Mode...





Tschuldigung....ernst bleiben fällt mir heute so schwer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (22. Januar 2007)

Schaut schön aus. War das mal ein Canyon?  

Es grüßt der Oli


----------



## Christian_74 (22. Januar 2007)

Schaden ist völlig normal aus den schon hier geschilderten Gründen (Hebelwirkung, Verformung, Art des Schlages, etc.). Vom Bericht des Unfalles aus, kann man auch den Schaden klar nachvollziehen.

Ich habe mal erlebt, wie ein Junge mit dem Rad frontal gegen ein Transporter reingefahren ist. Die Gabel ist wie Butter nach hinten weggeknickt. Dabei hatte er max. 10km/h drauf und den Vorderrad ist kaum was passiert. Bei einem MTB, wo die Steifigkeit der Gabel und Steuerrohr sehr hoch sind, ist es nachvollziehbar, dass die Rohre bei einer nicht dafür ausgelegter Kraft kolapieren.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2007)

Ist doch auch eine Chance sich mal was ordentliches aufzubauen, muß ja nicht immer Canyon sein.


----------



## Hitzi (22. Januar 2007)

Ich denke auch, dass der Schaden völlig normal ist.
Ich würde alle Teile abbauen und einzeln bei ebay verkaufen.
Wenn dann noch ein Funke Vertauen da ist eine neues Bike bestellen und damit dann nicht solche Feldversuche anstellen.
Vielleicht macht man 100 - 200 oder auch 300  Verlust aber hilft ja nix.
Willst doch fahren, oder?

Was mich aber noch irritiert ist dein Gewicht. Wenn ich mich dagegen auf die Waage stelle und dann ein 3 stelliges Ergebnis rauskommt und ich mich dann auf einem ähnlichen Rad sehe..... dann mal Prost und dann kommt vielleicht bald wieder ein Rahemnbruch ins Netz.......  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## aemkei77 (22. Januar 2007)

> Ist doch auch eine Chance sich mal was ordentliches aufzubauen, muß ja nicht immer Canyon sein.



du hast den Ironie-Smilie vergessen!


----------



## Christian_74 (22. Januar 2007)

Vor allem beim Thema Rahmenbruch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (22. Januar 2007)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> du hast den Ironie-Smilie vergessen!



was anderes wäre schon pervers...



krasser schaden, ich würde aber die hochwertigen teile behalten sofern sie passen (so günstig kommt man an die parts einzeln nicht mehr) und einen schönen rahmen damit aufbauen. evtl. im bikemarkt oder so gucken.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Januar 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte das ist jetzt Mode...



Nana..... 

Hier hats nicht nur den Rahmen verzogen, nein, sogar noch die halbe Gabel abgerissen:






Oder hat Cannondale s chon ne Knautschzone eingebaut?

Fazit: Gleiches bike nochmal kaufen, alte parts bei ebay verticken. Sollte nicht viel verlust machen!


----------



## balticnor (22. Januar 2007)

stick007 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal in 3 Jahren meinen Rahmen mit dem Hammer kaputt schlagen und einschicken. Ich bekomm ich einen neuen Rahmen, sind ja 5 Jahre Garantie drauf.



Witzig - solche Menschen braucht das Land
Ich hatte bei einem meiner alten Räder auch schon einen Rahmenbruch, OK nicht ganz krass, da wurde gar nicht lange gefackelt. Das Rad war 2 Jahre alt. Nach vorheriger Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller wurde das Rad komplett eingeschickt und kam nach einer Woche mit komplett neuem Rahmen wiederzurück.


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Januar 2007)

balticnor schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei einem meiner alten Räder auch schon einen Rahmenbruch, OK nicht ganz krass, da wurde gar nicht lange gefackelt. Das Rad war 2 Jahre alt. Nach vorheriger Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller wurde das Rad komplett eingeschickt und kam nach einer Woche mit komplett neuem Rahmen wiederzurück.


Dann nehme ich mal an, dass er nicht selbstverschuldet war...
...was in diesem Fall hier aber auszuschließen ist...


----------



## S.D. (22. Januar 2007)

Jedenfalls kann ich nicht ganz verstehen, dass die Rahmenkits bei Canyon so teuer sind.
Für den Alu-Race-HT-Rahmen will Canyon 899.- Euro.

Gruss


----------



## solberg (22. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Bike ist ein Verschleißteil !!!! (Auch wenn man in diesem Fall von vorzeitigem Verschleiß reden kann)



  vorzeitiger verschleiß   aber ist nicht bös gemeint @pechvogel


----------



## stick007 (22. Januar 2007)

balticnor schrieb:


> Witzig - solche Menschen braucht das Land
> Ich hatte bei einem meiner alten Räder auch schon einen Rahmenbruch, OK nicht ganz krass, da wurde gar nicht lange gefackelt. Das Rad war 2 Jahre alt. Nach vorheriger Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller wurde das Rad komplett eingeschickt und kam nach einer Woche mit komplett neuem Rahmen wiederzurück.



Witzig ist das nicht!
Du hast doch geschrieben das Canyon den Rahmen ersetzten muß. Das ist schon eher witzig.

Das Beispiel wurde zwar schon geschrieben, wenn Du Dir ein neues Auto kaufst und es dann anschließend gegen einen Baum fährst. Dann muss der Hersteller Dir ein neues Auto geben, denn Du hast ja 2 Jahre Garantie. Das kann´s ja wohl nicht sein.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Deichkind (23. Januar 2007)

Felix0815 schrieb:


> Mein "Rad-von-der-Stange-Versand-Händler" hat mir bei einem ähnlichen Defekt wenigstens den Hauptrahmen erneuert und Schwinge/Wippe/Dämpfer umgebaut. Wäre ja in diesem Fall durchaus auch möglich.
> .



Frag doch mal bei Canyon, ob Du nicht auch nur den Hauptrahmen neu kaufen kannst. Vielleicht sind die selber ja auf diese Idee noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## Christian_74 (23. Januar 2007)

Liest ihr denn überhaupt was voher geschrieben wurde, bevor ihr selber schreibt?


----------



## balticnor (23. Januar 2007)

stick007 schrieb:


> Witzig ist das nicht!
> Du hast doch geschrieben das Canyon den Rahmen ersetzten muß. Das ist schon eher witzig.
> 
> Das Beispiel wurde zwar schon geschrieben, wenn Du Dir ein neues Auto kaufst und es dann anschließend gegen einen Baum fährst. Dann muss der Hersteller Dir ein neues Auto geben, denn Du hast ja 2 Jahre Garantie. Das kann´s ja wohl nicht sein.
> ...



wusste gar nicht das bei Autos die Garantie auch für Blechschäden gilt. 

OK, formuliere ich es anders. Aufgrund meiner bisherigen Erfahrungen bei mir und Bekannten gab es Aufgrund von gebrochenen Rahmen und Schwingen noch nie Probleme bei einer Reklamation, innerhalb der vom Hersteller angegebenen Garantiezeit. Immer vorausgesetzt es handelt sich nicht um mutwillige Zerstörung.

Ich hoffe das es sich da bei Canyon nicht anders verhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas1577 (23. Januar 2007)

halte uns auf jeden fall auf dem laufenden mit dem rahmenbruch..
habe vor mir ein canyon zu bestellen..jetzt kommen erste zweifel auf..


----------



## Christian_74 (23. Januar 2007)

Zweifel? Warum?
Hast auch vor, gegen Bäume zu fahren?  
Vielleicht fährt einer mit einer Walze über sein Bike und will dann Rahmenbruch melden. 

Leute, kommt mal runter und übertreibt nicht so. Es gibt Brüche und Brüche und dieser hat mit einen Garantiefall nichts zu tun.


----------



## stick007 (23. Januar 2007)

balticnor schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht das bei Autos die Garantie auch für Blechschäden gilt.
> [..]



Da hast Du natürlich Recht, war mehr im übertragenden Sinne gemeint. 

Nun um mal das Thema abzuschliessen.  Kein Hersteller ersetzt Dir "normalerweise" einen Rahmen wenn Du ihn durch einen Unfall beschädigst.
Außer er ist sehr kulant. 

Es ist wirklich Schade für montyburns, dass das Rahmen einen Totalschaden hat. Aber viel wichtiger ist, das ihm nicht passiert ist.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Hupert (23. Januar 2007)

Erinnert mich irgendwioe an Post Nr. 2...  Aber schön das wir jetzt alle wieder dahin gekommen sind, nachdem wir vier Seiten lang unseren Spaß hatten!


----------



## Pumabert (23. Januar 2007)

@Hupert Du bist schon sehr selbstverliebt, oder täusche ich mich da etwa?


----------



## Hupert (23. Januar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> @Hupert Du bist schon sehr selbstverliebt, oder täusche ich mich da etwa?



Nein! Ich bin der Geilste... zumindest heute! Für morgen wirds nachher erst wieder ausgeknobelt


----------



## thomas1577 (23. Januar 2007)

ihr könnt jetzt abschalten...

ihr seid ja immer noch da...

abschalten...


----------



## Pumabert (23. Januar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Nein! Ich bin der Geilste... zumindest heute! Für morgen wirds nachher erst wieder ausgeknobelt



Jo, war mir nur so aufgefallen Mr. Narzis


----------



## Haunert (23. Januar 2007)

Dieser Fall spricht ja nicht gerade für die Kulanz von Canyon !
Und knallhart kalkulierte Preise - ha ha!
Ne schweinerei dass die keinen günstigen Ersatzrahmen anbieten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. Januar 2007)

Ja!
Und nochmal vier Seiten Sinnlosthread von vorn!


----------



## Hupert (23. Januar 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja!
> Und nochmal vier Seiten Sinnlosthread von vorn!



Nee können wir uns sparen... Haunert ist einfach nur zu dusselig zum denken. Alles gaaaanz normal!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Januar 2007)

Mehr Bilder bitte.

Ups, falscher Thread


----------



## fone (23. Januar 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Liest ihr denn überhaupt was voher geschrieben wurde, bevor ihr selber schreibt?



hier kann doch eh nur die hälfte liesen, ähh, lesen. 

ich finds nur lustig, dass dieser schaden hier überhaupt als "rahmenbruch" bezeichnet wird. das klingt so als sein eine schweißnaht am hinterbau gerissen... er hat das rad getötet. unabsichtlich aber ordentlich.


----------



## Augus1328 (23. Januar 2007)

Spam


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Januar 2007)

fone schrieb:


> hier kann doch eh nur die hälfte liesen, ähh, lesen.
> 
> ich finds nur lustig, dass dieser schaden hier überhaupt als "rahmenbruch" bezeichnet wird. das klingt so als sein eine schweißnaht am hinterbau gerissen... er hat das rad getötet. unabsichtlich aber ordentlich.



Rahmenzerstörung wäre angemessener.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

sowas ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich. Und auch wenn uns dabei keine Schuld trifft und der Rahmenschaden durch einen Unfall entstanden ist (der so ziemlich jeden Rahmen "getötet" hätte) möchten wir dem Kunden dennoch eine kulante Lösung anbieten. Bitte um eine kurze Mail an [email protected] mit Kundennummer und weiteren Details. Rahmengröße M ist richtig? Danke

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## balticnor (23. Januar 2007)

stick007 schrieb:


> .... Aber viel wichtiger ist, das ihm nicht passiert ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Björn



Richtig! Das stimmt natürlich


----------



## Hitzi (23. Januar 2007)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sowas ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich. Und auch wenn uns dabei keine Schuld trifft und der Rahmenschaden durch einen Unfall entstanden ist (der so ziemlich jeden Rahmen "getötet" hätte) möchten wir dem Kunden dennoch eine kulante Lösung anbieten. Bitte um eine kurze Mail an [email protected] mit Kundennummer und weiteren Details. Rahmengröße M ist richtig? Danke
> 
> ...



Feiner Zug für den Kunden und eine treffende Aussage: Es war ein Unfall und es hätte jeden Rahmen getötet  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## randi (23. Januar 2007)

Finde ich Kalasse von CANYON dass die dem Kunden entgegenkommen.
Beim nächste Kauf werde ich Canyon mit in die Auswahl nehmen.

Jetzt hat der Crashpilot doch genau das erreicht was er wollte, einen noch besseren Preis. Sollte ich demnächst auch machen wenn ich mal ne Felge oder ... verheize, posten und Druck ausüben    und dann an die BikeBild gehen.

Bis auch der letzte Anbieter das Forum meidet.


----------



## Hupert (23. Januar 2007)

randi schrieb:


> Jetzt hat der Crashpilot doch genau das erreicht was er wollte, einen noch besseren Preis. Sollte ich demnächst auch machen wenn ich mal ne Felge oder ... verheize, posten und Druck ausüben    und dann an die BikeBild gehen.
> 
> Bis auch der letzte Anbieter das Forum meidet.



  Es ist echt zum kotzen... was ist denn eigentlich mit den Leuten, welchen das selbe passiert die jedoch über keinen Internetanschluss verfügen? In Zukunft sollten solche Threads sofort zugemacht werden und zwar vom Forumsbetreiber, sonst heisst es dann wieder Canyon wär parteiisch. Egal wie man´s macht... man kann es nur falsch machen...


----------



## Yossarian (23. Januar 2007)

Hey ihr Neidhammel, jetzt gönnt es ihm halt. Umsonst wird er ihn ja auch nicht bekommen.


----------



## xas (23. Januar 2007)

Mal rein aus Neugier gefragt: welchen Rahmen hättet ihr euch gekauft, wenn ihr das Rad neu aufbauen wolltet?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Januar 2007)

hatte ich in 64 schon geschrieben


----------



## Hupert (23. Januar 2007)

Jeden außer nen Votec... oder Bergwerk oder Voitl oder andere Frames mit Sollbruchstellen...


----------



## AmmuNation (23. Januar 2007)

Ich hätte erstmal nen Fahrtechnikkurs besucht, bevor ich einen Rahmen neu aufgebaut hätte... 

(Sorry, ist nicht böse gemeint monty  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas1577 (23. Januar 2007)

ich hätt nen rennrad rahmen genommen..kann man noch schneller mit fahren..


----------



## Flok (23. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich hätte erstmal nen Fahrtechnikkurs besucht, bevor ich einen Rahmen neu aufgebaut hätte...
> 
> (Sorry, ist nicht böse gemeint monty  )



kann jedem sehr schnell passieren!

Ich bin mal, um einer Gruppe Nordicwalking-Rentern auszuweichen, in einen Graben gefahren. Dem Rad ist nichts passiert, nur ich stand bis zu den Knien in Schlammwasser :/


----------



## AmmuNation (24. Januar 2007)

Flok schrieb:


> kann jedem sehr schnell passieren!
> 
> Ich bin mal, um einer Gruppe Nordicwalking-Rentern auszuweichen, in einen Graben gefahren. Dem Rad ist nichts passiert, nur ich stand bis zu den Knien in Schlammwasser :/



Es kann schnell passieren, ja. Mit dem neuen Nerve bin ich ebenfalls mal gestürzt und nen kleinen Hang runtergerutscht weil der Nobby meinte er müsse ausrutschen 

Aber wer mit einer so hohen Geschwindigkeit in einen Baum prallt ist eindeutig selber schuld, ausgewichen ist er Wanderen o.ä. nicht - hat er jedenfalls nicht erwähnt.

Nordic Walking sucks, drum habe ich immer das T-Shirt an wenns wärmer ist...  Die meinen sie müssen in ihrer Gruppe bleiben und lassen Biker keinen cm Platz um durchzufahren...  

Du hattest ja Glück wenns nur Schlamm war.


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Januar 2007)

xas schrieb:


> Mal rein aus Neugier gefragt: welchen Rahmen hättet ihr euch gekauft, wenn ihr das Rad neu aufbauen wolltet?


Kraftstoff M1 wenn ich einen XC Rahmen ersetzen wollte, Kraftstoff e1 wenn ich einen ES(X) Rahmen ersetzen wollte.


----------



## Augus1328 (24. Januar 2007)

sprach der Lokalpatriot


----------



## Wuudi (24. Januar 2007)

Syntace Liteville


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Nordic Walking sucks, drum habe ich immer das T-Shirt an wenns wärmer ist...  Die meinen sie müssen in ihrer Gruppe bleiben und lassen Biker keinen cm Platz um durchzufahren...










Hilft im Wald wie in der Stadt


----------



## Hupert (24. Januar 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Syntace Liteville



Hast du mal ein wenig Liteville Thread gelesen... da hängt der Haussegen dank DT-Swiss auch schief. Dabei stand doch das Liteville schon als Nachfolger meines XC fest... aber Nicolai baut ja auch ganz brauchbare Sachen


----------



## Hupert (24. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Hilft im Wald wie in der Stadt



Das ist was für Kostverächter der Ästhetik und Leute welche nur in Internetforen ihr Mundwerk aufzureissen im Stande sind... für alle anderen gilt nach wie vor... RUFEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichkind (24. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich hätte erstmal nen Fahrtechnikkurs besucht, bevor ich einen Rahmen neu aufgebaut hätte...



Der dümmste Kommentar seit langem...

Hab auch schon einige Pros ihre Rahmen schrotten gesehen. Was schließen wir daraus?
Wer nicht ab und zu mal auf die Schn... fällt, fährt wohl einfach zu langsam.


----------



## fone (24. Januar 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> sprach der Lokalpatriot



hehe 
aber das gute, ein deutschländer könnte statt zu kraftstoff zu poison greifen, gleicher rahmen nur billiger.


----------



## Hupert (24. Januar 2007)

Deichkind schrieb:


> Der dümmste Kommentar seit langem...
> 
> Hab auch schon einige Pros ihre Rahmen schrotten gesehen. Was schließen wir daraus?
> Wer nicht ab und zu mal auf die Schn... fällt, fährt wohl einfach zu langsam.



 

Nen guter Bekannter von mir hat schon zwei Nicolai Lambda und diverse andere Rahmen teils namhafter Hersteller geschrottet und sich jeden nur erdenklichen Knochen mindestens einmal gebrochen... ich würd trotzdem behaupten, daß der besser fahren kann als die meisten Klug********r hier im Thread


----------



## loxa789 (24. Januar 2007)

hey montyburns!
BITTE lass deine federgabel konrollieren bevor du sie verkaust bzw in einen neuen rahmen einbaust. Auch wenn kein schaden zu erkennen ist, können doch feine haarrisse entstanden sein. ich würde solch eine unfallgabel nur mir viel bauchweh fahren. 
lg loxa789


----------



## dawncore (25. Januar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Das ist was für Kostverächter der Ästhetik und Leute welche nur in Internetforen ihr Mundwerk aufzureissen im Stande sind... für alle anderen gilt nach wie vor... RUFEN



bzw. Death Metal gröhlen


----------



## Beebob (25. Januar 2007)

Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit. Jedes Material kommt mal an seine Grenzen, 
es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Trotzdem sollte man nicht unbedingt mit einem CC-Bike, freeriden oder DH
fahren. Die ganze Leichtbaufraktion hat schon in den 80er Jahren ihren 
Preis dafür bezahlt. Nun fängt das wieder an, siehe neues Spezi-Enduro mit
12,.. kg, sowas hält auf Dauer so enorme Belastungen wie sie beim Freeriden
entstehen, nicht aus.
Canyon verbaut sehr schöne Komponente und der Preis ist gegenüber anderen
Herstellern sehr günstig. Wenn man mal genauer hinschaut, ist es gar nicht so 
günstig, weil man einen sehr billigen Rahmen kauft, der aus einer weichen
7005er Alu-Legierung in Taiwan gefertigt wurde. Nun nichts gegen ausländische Fertigungsstandorte, das machen andere genauso, um die Kosten
zu reduzieren. Aber der weiche billige Rahmen hält so Belastungen nicht aus, wie man oben im Bericht sehen kann.
Ein Rahmen aus 7020 oder 6061 T6 Alu, ich will jetzt keine Marke nennen,
hätte wahrscheinlich diesen Unfall anders überstanden.

in diesem Sinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niederbayer (25. Januar 2007)

Beebob schrieb:


> ..................... Aber der weiche billige Rahmen hält so Belastungen nicht aus, wie man oben im Bericht sehen kann.
> Ein Rahmen aus 7020 oder 6061 T6 Alu, ich will jetzt keine Marke nennen,
> hätte wahrscheinlich diesen Unfall anders überstanden.
> 
> in diesem Sinne



Halte ich für eine sehr abenteuerliche These.
Die Haltbarkeit eines Bauteils wird nicht nur über das Material definiert - die Konstruktion spielt eine entscheidende Rolle.


----------



## thory (25. Januar 2007)

Beebob schrieb:


> ...Trotzdem sollte man nicht unbedingt mit einem CC-Bike, freeriden oder DH
> fahren....sowas hält auf Dauer so enorme Belastungen wie sie beim Freeriden
> entstehen, nicht aus.



Innerhaltlich Zustimmung - aber der Initiator dieses Threads betrachtet dies eher als Unfall denn als Freeriden 



Beebob schrieb:


> Canyon verbaut sehr schöne Komponente und der Preis ist gegenüber anderen
> Herstellern sehr günstig. Wenn man mal genauer hinschaut, ist es gar nicht so
> günstig, weil man einen sehr billigen Rahmen kauft, der aus einer weichen
> 7005er Alu-Legierung in Taiwan gefertigt wurde. ...
> ...



Reine Spekulation, daß ein anderer Rahmen das besser vertragen hätte. Gerade bei einem Unfallschaden ist so eine These sehr fragwürdig und deshalb unangebracht.


----------



## Pilatus (25. Januar 2007)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Halte ich für eine sehr abenteuerliche These.
> Die Haltbarkeit eines Bauteils wird nicht nur über das Material definiert - die Konstruktion spielt eine entscheidende Rolle.



ie Geschwindigkeit beim gegen die Mauer/Baumstumpf fahren spielt auch noch eine Rolle.

Der Witz ist, wäre der Rahmen stabiler und steifer gewesen (ein 3kg schwerer Stahlrahmen in der gleichen Situation) wäre jetzt die Gabel im Eimer. Irgendwo muß die Energie, die beim Aufprall entsteht hin. Und das schwächste Glied in der Reihe gibt nach.


----------



## exto (25. Januar 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Das ist was für Kostverächter der Ästhetik und Leute welche nur in Internetforen ihr Mundwerk aufzureissen im Stande sind... für alle anderen gilt nach wie vor... RUFEN



Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das mal passiert, aber da muss ich mal Alpha zustimmen:

So'n Ding sieht ******* aus, funzt aber tadellos. Immer wenn ich auf meinen Lenker gucke, rede ich mir halt ein, "das is gar keine Klingel, sondern die neueste High-End-Innovation: *Nordic-Walker-Remote-Control*"


----------



## exto (25. Januar 2007)

Wow , automatischer Verbalentgleisungsdetektor...

Diese Site hat was...


----------



## pitsch (26. Januar 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Der Witz ist, wäre der Rahmen stabiler und steifer gewesen (ein 3kg schwerer Stahlrahmen in der gleichen Situation) wäre jetzt die Gabel im Eimer. Irgendwo



Ich frage mich ob diese Gabel wirklich noch heil ist, auch wenn sie auf den ersten Blick noch OK aussieht.


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Januar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> So'n Ding sieht ******* aus, funzt aber tadellos. Immer wenn ich auf meinen Lenker gucke, rede ich mir halt ein, "das is gar keine Klingel, sondern die neueste High-End-Innovation: *Nordic-Walker-Remote-Control*



Ein NWRC?
Ich bevorzuge zum Fernsteuern lieber einen Taser.





Die Spitzigen, mit widerhaken bestückten Pfeilchen die rausschiessen und an Drähten hängen leiten elektrischen Strom vorzüglich  Ein Knopfdruck und der Nerdwalker wird wirklich ferngesteuert!


----------



## Pilatus (26. Januar 2007)

pitsch schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob diese Gabel wirklich noch heil ist, auch wenn sie auf den ersten Blick noch OK aussieht.



Da hast du natürlich auch Recht. Die Gabel sollte auf jeden Fall näher untersucht werden.


----------



## phi-lip (27. Januar 2007)

zurück zum Thema: das ist von Canyon unverantwortlich; die LRS wurden viel  zu schwer dimensioniert. Auch mir ist es schon häufiger passiert, dass das Vorderrad beim Beschleunigen viel zu träge reagiert. Gerade auf kurvigen Trails kann dies zum totalen Kontrollverlust führen. Aus den bekannten Relationen folgert ja einwandfrei, dass bei einem Körpergewicht von 75 kg die Massenträgheitsmomente niemals 47,11 kg/m^2 übersteigen dürfen. Bei Canyon wird dies ja scheinbar konsequent ignoriert. Unfassbar. Außerdem kann ich als Freund der Bäume nicht verstehen warum der Topic-Starter direkt gegen einen sterbenden Baum gefahren ist.


----------



## Pilatus (27. Januar 2007)

phi-lip schrieb:


> zurück zum Thema:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friuli-Jay (27. Januar 2007)

phi-lip schrieb:


> Auch mir ist es schon häufiger passiert, dass das Vorderrad beim Beschleunigen viel zu träge reagiert.


Mir auch,vor allem bergauf!!


----------



## unchained (27. Januar 2007)

phi-lip schrieb:


> zurück zum Thema: das ist von Canyon unverantwortlich; die LRS wurden viel  zu schwer dimensioniert. Auch mir ist es schon häufiger passiert, dass das Vorderrad beim Beschleunigen viel zu träge reagiert. Gerade auf kurvigen Trails kann dies zum totalen Kontrollverlust führen. Aus den bekannten Relationen folgert ja einwandfrei, dass bei einem Körpergewicht von 75 kg die Massenträgheitsmomente niemals 47,11 kg/m^2 übersteigen dürfen. Bei Canyon wird dies ja scheinbar konsequent ignoriert. Unfassbar. Außerdem kann ich als Freund der Bäume nicht verstehen warum der Topic-Starter direkt gegen einen sterbenden Baum gefahren ist.



ehmn ja


----------

